# Brewers Yeast



## Guest (Oct 24, 2004)

Where does everyone get their brewers yeast? I lookd everywhere and couldnt find it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2004)

GNC or any other vitamin or health food store.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2004)

thanx jared, i went to a GNC and there was some teenage girl there who wouldnt get off her lazy ass to look for it. it made me so mad.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I've also found it in the "natural products" section at cub foods.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

^^ at GNC it is stocked with the B vitamins


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I get mine from http://www.iicag.com/brewtech.php. Just call them up, and say you are interested in a bulk order of the stuff. THen ask for them to send you a sample first. I got five pounds of the stuff for free. I didn't even have to pay shipping. It is very cheap if you buy it also. I think it is like 20dollars for a 50 pound bag. MIght be more, I can't remember. I have been running off of my five pounds for over a year now. Hehe,

Ed Parker


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I get it here:

http://www.bulkfoods.com

The link is too long to post, but look under the Health Suppliments & Organic section.


----------

